# Another Godfather Crash Issue



## DoHBoY (Apr 27, 2006)

Hello Everyone 

I'm in search of some kind of answer to the above, I've pretty much exhausted Ea's tech support which was, well  

So I seek out the general public
Basically installed the game it starts 1st spash screen hey presto back to desktop no errors sounds blips just windows
Me pc is about a month old and is no slouch and damn do I wanna play this game on it have latest GFX Drivers updated me firmware on meh DVD
I managed to install it on me pc downstairs
AMD 2000
1.5GB Ram
FX5700
Abit 7N Mobo

PC having issues on 

AMD Opteron 165 Dual Core
Asus A8N Sli-Premium
eVGA 7900GT 
74GB Raptor HDD
Corsair 2GB PC42000
Saitek Exclipse K/B
Copperhead Mouse

Makes me laugh how other PC bout 2 years old and hasn't had a reformat for ages so has loadsa crap on works and the newest one has issues

So I know the game works, even swapped DVD players as EA kept saying Ooooh we have issues with DVD's
They say Oooh we have issues with Dual Core CPU's
OoOoOoOoO we have issue, nooobs
If anyone can shed any light I would be eternally grateful

p.s searched forums and couldn't see my issue I think

DoH..


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

Don't even bother to use the EA support/tech help on their web site.There's too many players asking for help,and by the time they get to you,you'll be rocking your Great Grand child to sleep.

The best thing to do is to call them.... 1-650-628-4329
I got faster help with The Sims doing this.

Hope this works for you.


"S"
V^^^^V


----------



## DoHBoY (Apr 27, 2006)

Yep ended up ringing them and I don't know whether it's been the 2 weeks of email that helped them come their conclusion but all I ended up doing was having to rename the 2 movie intro files:

paramount.vp6
load.vp6 

to

oldparamount.vp6
oldload.vp6

And what ya know it frickin worked after 2 weeks!

I swear those people ain't human you respond and it's like they don't read a thing just almost feels completely automated they don't even rise to taunts and jibes about their shiiiiite service 

Anyways anyone who is having problems like mine please try the above it WORKS!!!!!!

Sorry for delay in replies, ISP changeover  

DoH..


----------



## SAJID52 (May 14, 2000)

So calling them was a help?
Glad to hear you were able to play once again.
Glad I was a help too.





"S"
V^^^^V


----------

